# Waiting



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Hearing people can't wait till there betta egg to hatch
Will Try waiting for a female dog to give birth
I'm getting a pick so I'm counting the days
It will be 63 day after the breeding on the 16 of July 
But after the 58 days we will be monitoring her temp
N yes it's an English bulldog n She showing sign that she took


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ooo, you have a picture of the bulldog? ;-) I'm getting a blind german shepherd pup!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah 
Post it up when I'm home
Out at the pool hall 
Getting my drink on


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's really nerve racking near the end. Day 62/63 are always torture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I dunno anything about that. We got our dog from the SPCA after she had her babies (which when they were just weaned they were taken away, she was spayed, and dumped at the spca.... the same day.)

My wait is much shorter!!! They are coming today <3


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

:/
English Bulldogs need to be c-sectioned everytime, don't they?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

For safety, yes.. Natural births can occur but good results are rare with today's standard of the dog.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

"standards". Anyway, not my place to argue. Good luck with the preg. I hope Mama dog and all the pups are healthy and find great homes


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

All I'm hoping is that she drop 4-6 puppy
Anything more then will be hard to move
Yes u have to c section do to the head size 
Already have two buyer
Plus my brother might give two away


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Took some pix
Will post them up later


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yay pictures!!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3972&pictureid=25655


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww :3


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

That's was an old pic
She a lot thicker now


----------

